# star firestar 45acp



## plinker56 (Jan 29, 2010)

Just acquired a Star 45acp Firestar starvel finish. Everything I've researched so far says they are good guns for shooting and conceal carry, albeit a little bit heavy, which I don't mind. It really feels good in my hand. One thing about it though, when the gun is empty and no magazine in it, if you cock it you cannot de-cock it without inserting the magazine back into it. I have tried all the usual methods and none seem to work. Is this the way it is made. I know this company went out of business in 97 or there abouts so getting info on them is hard to do. This is one reason I joined up with handgun forum. If anyone knows of a way to let the hammer down when it is empty I would sure like to know. Thanks.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

I found this so far.
http://world.guns.ru/handguns/hg116-e.htm
You might want to read this as well.
http://www.star-firearms.com/firearms/guns/firestar/index.shtml
Seems to be a lot of info on these guns but no details worth speaking of.
The best one I found was the first link.
Also this. It is a forum for Spanish made pistols. Star brand is in there so some one might be able to answer your question.
http://forums.gunboards.com/forumdisplay.php?40-The-Spanish-Pistol-Board
Also in looking for your answer I noted that your pistol is also called a Star M45. So when asking you can use that name as well as the Star Firestar 45.

Good luck.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

> One thing about it though, when the gun is empty and no magazine in it, if you cock it you cannot de-cock it without inserting the magazine back into it. I have tried all the usual methods and none seem to work. Is this the way it is made


That's a magazine disconnect, so the gun won't fire without a mag in it. I have no idea if it can be disabled without affecting the function of the action. Nor would I encourage anyone to do that. If you really dislike that feature, sell it and buy a different gun.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yup thats what that first article says. But it seems funny that it would disable the decocker with the mag out. But if thats the way Star made it. Then it is what it is.

Still from what I have seen so far it sounds like a well made gun.


----------



## plinker56 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks for all the info folks. Freedom 1911 thank you for the links. This is exactly why I joined up to this forum. When we thaw out here in central Illinois I plan on getting out to the range and running a few rounds through this thing. Think I will keep it for a while if it's as good as they say it is. Thanks again.


----------



## lyradd (Mar 3, 2010)

plinker56 said:


> Just acquired a Star 45acp Firestar starvel finish. Everything I've researched so far says they are good guns for shooting and conceal carry, albeit a little bit heavy, which I don't mind. It really feels good in my hand. One thing about it though, when the gun is empty and no magazine in it, if you cock it you cannot de-cock it without inserting the magazine back into it. I have tried all the usual methods and none seem to work. Is this the way it is made. I know this company went out of business in 97 or there abouts so getting info on them is hard to do. This is one reason I joined up with handgun forum. If anyone knows of a way to let the hammer down when it is empty I would sure like to know. Thanks.


If you go to the bottom of this page it has instructions for what you want to do. 
http://star-firearms.com/info/mags.shtml


----------

